# He's ADORABLE!



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Milton, FL | POCKET


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

He's so cute... I hope he finds a forever home soon! Glad you're going the rescue route for Pukky's sibling!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I found several rescues before DH gave me Pukky that I would have adopted, but they were all so far away. At one point, I was even looking ahead to cities where DH was going to be in meetings to see if one was available that he could bring home with him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So precious. Paws crossed for a loving and forever home.


----------

